# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Прокси HTTP и SOCKS от AwmProxy! Бесплатный тест

## awmproxy

*AWM Proxy* - предоставляет в бесплатный тест АНТИАБУЗНЫЕ анонимные приватные и публичные прокси.
Мы предоставляем ТРИ вида прокси, которые вы можете попробовать совершенно бесплатно

*Приватные SOCKS прокси*
Большая ботнет сеть данная нам в аренду
50$ в месяц
 частое обновление прокси До 1000 онлайн прокси одновременно в дневное время более 4000 разных прокси в день
Очень удобно использовать для парсинга поисковиков(забаненных практически нет), брутфорса, а также для своих приватных целей, которые требуют много разных прокси

*Приватные HTTP прокси*
35$ в месяц
 очень высокая скорость прокси большое количество прокси из самых разных стран большое время жизни(месяцы)
Эти прокси будут идеальны для рассылок, парсинга и серфинга в инете

*Публичные прокси*
Парсятся все доступные списки паблик прокси и собираются лучшие
35$ в месяц за более 1000 прокси
 самая полная база рабочих прокси самые низкие цены и гибкая система тарифов



*Сайт:* AwmProxy
*Бесплатный тест:* Бесплатные прокси
*ICQ:* 434929

----------


## gavru

TraffPro там есть всё, учёт трафа, шейпер, работа с несколькими провайдерами, блокировка ресурсов типа одноглазников и прочее, можно скачать бесплатную версию на оф. сайте http://traffpro.ru

----------

